# Best catalyzed high fill auto primer available in spray can?



## atencioee (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello fellow restorers, what is the best catalyzed high fill auto primer available in a spray can? Please let me know the name on the can or if possible send a link so I know what to look for. Thank you.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't know of any catalyzed in a spray can, but i know how to get good fill with any other spray can primer.
All you have to do is spray multiple light coats from a long distance 18 - 24 inches away from your target depending on pressure in can.
The coats will be ruff but builds and fills well after you sand.


----------



## atencioee (Jul 1, 2019)

rustystone2112 said:


> I don't know of any catalyzed in a spray can, but i know how to get good fill with any other spray can primer.
> All you have to do is spray from a long distance 18 - 24 inches away from your target depending on pressure in can.
> The coats will be ruff but builds and fills well after you sand.




Do you use a filler primer or just a basic primer?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 1, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Do you use a filler primer or just a basic primer?



i like fast dry rustoleum red oxide for this job


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 1, 2019)

Remember your objective is to get the roughest coat you can get , if it isn't coming out like sandpaper increase the distance from your target . 
This process does waste a lot of primer  but it does work well


----------



## Dave K (Jul 1, 2019)

I have also had great luck with rustoleum primmer.   Best to let it dry for a few weeks before final sanding if you are going for real show paint job.


----------



## atencioee (Jul 1, 2019)

The reason I'm asking about this is bc the job I'm doing is a little different tgan what I'm accostomed and bc it's different, my thinking was I may need a different primer than those mentioned, but not sure. I'm painting on a chrome surface (a Schwinn Jaguar chainguard). So far I taped off the area to be sanded, I have sanded the area of the guard to be painted, and I'm planning to spray can a light coat of auto etching primer...then I wanted to go with a light coat of a catalyzed high fill auto primer. Perhaps those mentioned could work well but I'm kind of leaning toward a durable filler primer.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2019)

Dave K said:


> I have also had great luck with rustoleum primmer.   Best to let it dry for a few weeks before final sanding if you are going for real show paint job.




With a lacquer base primer you can start sanding in 10 minutes. If you have to wait days for a primer to dry, it's no good IMO.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> With a lacquer base primer you can start sanding in 10 minutes. If you have to wait days for a primer to dry, it's no good IMO.




It is ready to sand very soon after application but worry about shrinkage and sand scratches reappearing after everything fully gasses out.  

I could be overly cautious but always worry when using a non   catalyzed product.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 1, 2019)

If you are using real gun sprayed paint use some real primer.  
If it is spot job. You can use SEM product.  
https://www.eastwood.com/sem-high-b...MI5ryV_qiV4wIVBtlkCh3_EwIhEAQYASABEgIrlPD_BwE

If you want to do it a couple times use crappy primer.  At the end of the day you will paid the same for 3-4 cans of bad primer instead of buying 1 can  good primer.  
SEM sells a very good self etching primer also. 
Pricey but good stuff.  

Also note if you shooting paint.  Most times you should get the system with the same brand. Like the same primer that goes with it.


----------



## ADReese (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a collision repair background. The spray max aerosol 2k primer is good. Most of the Upol products work very well too but I dont believe they offer a 2k. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2019)

This is the only 2k primer in a can that I know of. It is grey though. I guess you would need dog sh#t ( brick ) red to get the proper hue


----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2019)

automotivetouchup.com.   I like these guys as well


----------

